# Ask Woodman



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

This guy has some VERY detailed videos (probably too detailed) on a variety of woodworking topics. You can browse and choose the ones that interest you. For me, I thought he did a good set of videos on finishing a hardwood door with Waterlox. Also his video for the Roubo bench is informative.
http://www.youtube.com/askwoodman

Ed


----------

